# Dream Folding Machine



## Disparia (Feb 26, 2009)

After seeing the PPD that some of you are getting with nVidia's latest generation, would it be safe to say that a 100K PPD machine is possible? Could max out on clients with eight GTX 295's!

My question is, would having a high-end card in an x4 or x1 slot degrade performance noticeably?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2009)

yes putting them in an X4 or X1 slot kills them it has since the 8 series


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes it would. See fitseries machine thread. A 16X to 8X made 3dm vantage went down 1000 points. If it went to x1 then probably will bottleneck up to 5000points.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 26, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Yes it would. See fitseries machine thread. A 16X to 8X made 3dm vantage went down 1000 points. If it went to x1 then probably will bottleneck up to 5000points.



Does folding also need all that bandwidth then? 3Dmark says nothing about folding.


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 26, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Does folding also need all that bandwidth then? 3Dmark says nothing about folding.



No but i'm just trying to point out that putting it in a 4x/1x will degrade performance a lot.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Does folding also need all that bandwidth then? 3Dmark says nothing about folding.



yes it does its rendering on the cards it uses the entire bandwidth


----------



## Disparia (Feb 26, 2009)

I was hoping that with the number of boards out there with an x16/x4 or x16/x1 configuration,  someone here had experienced a drop in points, and if so, how much?

My thought was that the behavior of the Folding client was different than that of a game and might not require a full x16 slot to keep pace.

Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> I was hoping that with the number of boards out there with an x16/x4 or x16/x1 configuration,  someone here had experienced a drop in points, and if so, how much?
> 
> My thought was that the behavior of the Folding client was different than that of a game and might not require a full x16 slot to keep pace.
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far.



x8 slots have no affect on folding. X4 might, but I have no experience with that application.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

Guys unless you know for a fact you should not post. You can run any card 4X for Folding without any hit in performance.

However for benching and gaming that is not the case.

I know this for a fact.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, you can max out on cores with 8 295's, but where are you going to find a board with 8 PCI-E slots, regardless of speed?  Maybe a server board, I guess, do any exist?


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 27, 2009)

my dream folding rig as of now would include eVGA x58 core i7 965 3x GTX 285's 3gb DDR3 1066 o.c. to 2GHz


----------



## r9 (Feb 27, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Ok, you can max out on cores with 8 295's, but where are you going to find a board with 8 PCI-E slots, regardless of speed?  Maybe a server board, I guess, do any exist?



He is gonna wish really hard for it


----------



## Disparia (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm mainly asking out of curiosity, though it would be possible today.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yes it does its rendering on the cards it uses the entire bandwidth



F@H doesn't move large chunks of data (like 3D apps move texture and mesh data). We're back to that old argument where PCI "bottlenecks" an Ageia PhysX card.


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 27, 2009)

There is one thing people seem to forget, pcie 2.0 is double the bandwidth of pcie 1.
So with a chipset that allow only 8x/8x for crossfire its still 16x...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

here...... 8 threads, 6gb, 8 gpu's...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157150&Tpk=asrock x58

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246

4x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121296

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194039

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233028

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136218&Tpk=6400aaks


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 27, 2009)

hey fits whats with the extra mounting hardware? dosn't the dark night come with aretention bracket and bolts?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

DK doesnt come with 1366 mounts.


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 27, 2009)

oh ok i see, goodthing i said somehing and you corrected me i would have been enraged if i were to order this before hand! i plan on this the 3gb DDR3 1066MHz the eVGA x58 and a 920 in late march


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 27, 2009)

Like Cyber said, F@H only uses the GPU to crunch numbers. PCI-E bandwidth plays no part in this. So you could have PCI 8*** cards crunching and it wouldnt matter. Just more ppd for you.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!

you better believe im getting one of these!


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> you better believe im getting one of these!



WITCHCRAFT!!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> you better believe im getting one of these!



HOLY SHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 4, 2009)

One of those with seven water cooled GTX 285s would be absolutely astounding for PPD/hardware density!


----------



## wolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> One of those with seven water cooled GTX 285s would be absolutely astounding for PPD/hardware density!



also 4 watercooled GTX295's would give 8 folding GPU's on that board..... nice.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 4, 2009)

Tesla rig: check Prod Eng Tesla,  24hr av 192k http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=41608


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 6, 2009)

Re.: P6T7 WS Supercomputer

We Folders should be excited to see attention being directed towards Folding.  The one write-up specifically said that Asus is " Craving more attention from Folding@home users".  But I wonder what the "entry fee" is?

Fits, I wish I could have seen your face when you saw that MB.  You and Atlasfolding


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Re.: P6T7 WS Supercomputer
> 
> We Folders should be excited to see attention being directed towards Folding.  The one write-up specifically said that Asus is " Craving more attention from Folding@home users".  But I wonder what the "entry fee" is?
> 
> Fits, I wish I could have seen your face when you saw that MB.  You and Atlasfolding



Agreed, I can't wait to see what they come out with. Im in the process of building a Rig just for folding right now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2009)

So I have a question just for my curiosity:

With that crazy 7 PCI-E Asus board, which would be better, 7 single slot GTX285's or 4 GTX295's?  Assuming stock clock speeds, will the 285's higher clock speeds beat out the core count of the 295's?  Also, which would do better in the PPD/watt?


----------

